# Best carving brand



## Sanderguy777 (Feb 9, 2015)

I've been carving very infrequently for about 7 years. I am getting into it more now and plan on getting one or two tools in the next week or so.

I have some full size pfiel tools I like (though my 9mm #9 needs a better sharpening regimen for the inner circumference). I also have some flexcut tools that I dislike since I find them VERY hard to get an edge on.

I have Pfiel 20mm #5, 20mm #3, 9mm #9, and 18mm #8 spoon gouges. The flexcut thing is the 5pc beginning palm set. They are too small IMO and not easily sharpened.

I am looking for brand advice on a full size 60- 70° v-tool and a micro tool for eyes and other details on caricatures. 
Also, any advise on IF it is possible to, or HOW to sharpen the flexcut tools would be appreciated. I plan on replacing them, but $150 for 5 tools is more than I have and is how much I just spent on a cabinet saw so…..

Thanks!


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

Your choice of brand or specific profiles will depend on the type of carving you plan to do. You mentioned caricatures, but I imagine few carvers use full size Pfeil gouges for that. Most use roughing and detail knives.

Specifically with regard to V-tools, here is a comment I made in another discussion (on another site.):
It may be helpful to review what's available. For example, for Pfeil tools there are five angles available: 35, 45, 55, 60, 90. These correspond to profiles #16, #15, #14, #12, #13. Note: The #14 profile has a rounded apex. The #11 profile is referred to as a U-gouge and is a curve that is not an arc segment of a circle like #2 thru #9. These are full size gouges. Palm gouges and medium size gouges are limited to #12 (60 deg.) Likewise, the long bent, spoon bent gouges are limited to #12 (60 deg.) The Staehli gouges (#17) have curved wings but are approximately 60 deg. V-parting tools are also available in various widths from 1 mm to 30 mm with the most choices in the #12 and #13 profiles. Other manufacturers offer some of these profiles. There are some variations between the Pfeil profile numbers and others such as the London Pattern Book (LPB).

We also had a discussion of an antique Marples long bent V-tool which had a 72 degree V-shape - contrary to anything in the London Pattern Book.


----------



## Sanderguy777 (Feb 9, 2015)

I am carving a whirligig for a school project right now. That is what the tools are for. The style is basically a caricature and I prefer my Pfiels to the palm Flexcut tools. (I do have knives, but I use the v-tool ove the knife where I can.)

The staehli tool sounds interesting but a normal 60° tool would be fine to start with. Maybe a 30° next.

Is there another company that makes good tools that might be cheaper? Cost isn't a huge concern for ONE tool, but saving money would be nice.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

> Your choice of brand or specific profiles will depend on the type of carving you plan to do. You mentioned caricatures, but I imagine few carvers use full size Pfeil gouges for that. Most use roughing and detail knives.
> 
> Specifically with regard to V-tools, here is a comment I made in another discussion (on another site.):
> It may be helpful to review what s available. For example, for Pfeil tools there are five angles available: 35, 45, 55, 60, 90. These correspond to profiles #16, #15, #14, #12, #13. Note: The #14 profile has a rounded apex. The #11 profile is referred to as a U-gouge and is a curve that is not an arc segment of a circle like #2 thru #9. These are full size gouges. Palm gouges and medium size gouges are limited to #12 (60 deg.) Likewise, the long bent, spoon bent gouges are limited to #12 (60 deg.) The Staehli gouges (#17) have curved wings but are approximately 60 deg. V-parting tools are also available in various widths from 1 mm to 30 mm with the most choices in the #12 and #13 profiles. Other manufacturers offer some of these profiles. There are some variations between the Pfeil profile numbers and others such as the London Pattern Book (LPB).
> ...


What was the carver making? Pentagrams?  Was that conversation over at the Woodcarving Illustrated forum? I need to get over there more- I post under the same nick as here.

For the OP, as far as the angle of a v-tool goes, people can chip carve any number of arbitrary angles with a knife, and make a sharp vertex at the bottom. You don't need to replace the Flexcut tools; just have a little patience with the sharpening regime. For the small stuff, Dockyard is back in business and is grinding the angles better (IMO) for carving. I've been considering reshaping the edges on my Dockyard chisels, but have yet to make a jig. Those things are so small that if you don't have a jig, you risk wrecking the edge in an eye blink. Or maybe I'm just a shaky old man…


----------



## Sanderguy777 (Feb 9, 2015)

I haven't really done any chip carving (dont plan to do much if any) but I understand what you mean about the knife. I usually use the knife but I end up with frayed wood fibers in the bottom of the cuts.

I think I may have discovered the reason the Flexcuts dont take an edge. I went to pull my 2 Flexcut knives out to do some of the parts for this project and found they had RUSTED in the airtight toolbox I keep them in even though their sheaths are oiled wood I carved. My other 2 knives are absolutely fine (Butz and Victorinox). So my theory is that Flexcut uses high carbon steel which explains the rust and why they are so much harder to sharpen.


----------



## Sanderguy777 (Feb 9, 2015)

I still plan to get new tools to replace the Flexcuts but more for size than anything now.

Any brand recommendations?


----------



## becikeja (Sep 12, 2010)

Pfeil, buy once use forever….. literally. With proper sharpening Pfeil carving tools will hold a good edge, are durable, are designed proportionally for good balance and easy to hold and control. I would rather add to my set slowly over time, than replace bad carving tools.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

I don't think you can go wrong with Pfeil. I recommend full size chisels no matter your hand size.


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

If you choose to add Pfeil tools to what you have, be aware that Woodcraft has an exclusive dealer license in the U.S. So if you want new, go to Woodcraft online or find a local store. There may be a remote chance of finding used ones, but they may not be the profiles you want. Good Luck


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Pfeil makes knives as well as chisels and gouges. Had I known that, I'd have their knives instead of the Flexcut, but I don't seem to have too much trouble with them.

https://www.woodcraft.com/search?q=pfeil+knife&button=search


----------



## Sanderguy777 (Feb 9, 2015)

> Pfeil, buy once use forever….. literally. With proper sharpening Pfeil carving tools will hold a good edge, are durable, are designed proportionally for good balance and easy to hold and control. I would rather add to my set slowly over time, than replace bad carving tools.
> 
> - becikeja





> I don t think you can go wrong with Pfeil. I recommend full size chisels no matter your hand size.
> 
> - Robert


Thanks guys! That was the way I was leaning anyway, i just wanted to know if there was a good alternative. 
Yes, full size for sure.

I just ordered a 15mm #9 for the initial roughing out process. The v-tool was out of stock or something.


----------

